# ss eastgate march 1973 fire in hongkong



## tonybriansullivan (Aug 4, 2015)

like to talk to anybody about that night, I was on that ship that night


----------



## nickwilson89 (May 25, 2014)

Hello, I was living in Hong Kong at the time, and in the surveying business, but do not remember the case. Can you give us a few more details

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I photographed the _Eastgate_ in East London (South Africa) about that time. I think it had an explosion shortly after.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is the photograph (How about that for a memory?B\))
Bob


----------



## tonybriansullivan (Aug 4, 2015)

nickwilson89 said:


> Hello, I was living in Hong Kong at the time, and in the surveying business, but do not remember the case. Can you give us a few more details
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


HELLO NICK YOU CAN READ ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN THAT NIGHT, I WAS ON THE SHIP WHEN IT WAS IT, I WAS IN MY BUNK SLEEPING UNTIL I HEARD FIRE ALARMS SO WHAT DO YOU NEED TO NO AND WHY PLEASE NICK


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=4761


----------



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Tony, my dad was on the Eastgate that night,he lost his life


----------

